# First Bolt Rifle!



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So I have been deer hunting with my lever action 30-30 for 12 years now and I still love the gun and plan on using it but I also want to get a bolt action rifle for hunting/target shooting. I think having both guns while hunting would be an advantage depending on what location I am at for the day since the bolt action will have a scope. But what I am making this post for is to get some opinions, I want to get the gun in .308 WIN and have been debating between the Remington 700 and the Ruger American and a Savage. While i was holding the guns and seeing how the bolt felt at the store I think i can cross the Savage off my list. From what I can find both the Ruger and Remington have good reputations but the Ruger is a fraction of the cost, I usually am a firm believer in you get what you pay for but in this case is it true?:snipe:


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't tell you much about the Ruger rifle but I can tell you that the Remington 700 is a gun you will be proud to own and that should serve you well for many years. It has a longstanding reputation for accuracy and dependablility. I just bought my second one recently and got a heck of deal on it at Walmart ( BDL Model $506 including tax). Mine's chambered in .270 Win. I don't think you'd be disappointed in either one if the Ruger is of similar quality to the Rugers I own.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Remington 700 or Weatherby Vanguard II or Sako/Tikka 
.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Rem 700... toss the stock and get an aftermarket one, as the cheap plastic stock will effect accuracy... especially when target shooting.

What's your budget? 

For rifle & glass? 

This will help with recommendations. 

Will it be more for target or hunting? Very different rifle needs. A good target gun will be too heavy for hunting and a good hunting rifle isn't necessarily gonna make for a good target rifle.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a scope sitting around already it is a Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x40, My main goal for the rife will be hunting but would like to be able to take it out with me twice a month or so to put 20 or more rounds through it. I get to go shooting once a week and mostly shoot my handguns but I like to take a rifle with me to I have an AR that I take out the most but enjoy getting my muzzle loader and 30-30 out as well.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry I forgot mention my price limit, which is about $800 for just the gun. I know with a gun that is designed around hunting I will not be shooting 20 rounds back to back as well.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just picked up a Vortex PST 4-16x50 for my new rifle... Vortex makes a nice scope. I'd stick with a Remington 700 simply because of the action (once broken in) and the plethora of aftermarket parts... ya never know if/when you want to upgrade. 

Not sure if one of the bull barrel models will be too heavy for hunting... but they are great for the range.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is the Remington 700 I was considering the stainless is nice for hunting so rust is less of a concern. The VTR model has a neat look in my opinion with the triangular barrel but seems to have very mixed reviews which makes me really think that the SPS would be the way to go. Since it is primarily a hunting gun that I would hope will outlive me I would like to get a boyd stock for it but i don't know how much that will hurt the weight of the gun.

Remington 700 SPS SS 308 Win. $658.00 SHIPS FREE.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I will suggest the Rem 700 SPS Varmint. Cost is around $600 and it comes with a bull (heavy) barrel. Get it cut from 26" to 20" and get it re-crowned. If budget allows, dump the stock and consider a B&C stock.

The finish on the SPS series has held up good. Some very light surface rust after 2 days in the rain... came right off after removing the barrel/action from the stock. My fault for letting it go a few days without a thorough drying and cleaning... but I was in a week long school and didn't get to it. Other than that, I have no issues with the finish... it's been out in the elements and run hard. You can always have it ceracoated if rust is a major concern.

Not sure if this will be too heavy for you to hunt with, but it'll make a great long range rifle that is more than capable of taking down game.







This is my 20" Rem 700 which started out as a stock 26" SPS Varmint rifle.

Recently started assembling an 18" Sig Sauer SSG 3000 in .308....







.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

The Ruger American is proving to be a great gun at a great price. Read about it at Rugerforum.net. I don't think you'll see to many guys that are unhappy. Most of the reviews are way positive and it shoots better than it's price. 

Save the money and spend it on the scope. 

On they other hand, of the three guns you listed there are no *bad* choices.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Really the more research I do on the different rifle variants, It seems like my best bet is to get one for hunting and one for the range after the funds become available for the second bolt gun. Because if I am understanding everything correctly for a range gun I will need a heavy barrel which the 700 Var offers but then its long and heavy which would suck in the woods. but with the sporting barrels ill lose large amounts of accuracy after I have emptied a mag or two. I think my new plan will be get a Ruger American and give it a try for hunting since all of the reviews seem fantastic and I can pick one up for $325. Then ill need some magic persuasive powers with the fiance and ill get a 700 Var which can become a kick ass range gun with some modifications. Thanks everyone for your input and help as I try to learn more about these fun tools that we all love.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good plan, there is no "Jack of all trades" rifle that will do both... two very different needs... two very different rifles... two different scopes needed as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

The Ruger is worth every penny plus some.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Weatherby Vanguard, which is basically a Howa 1500, is a great hunting rifle, too. I bought one for each of my sons-in-law, in 7mm-08, and hand loaded for and tested both. They were 20" carbines that I gave about $450 for, three years ago. They are good medium priced rifles in the same class as a Remington 700. Also, the Howas are very good. If you want to spend even less, the Marlin bolt rifle (XL-7?) is a $300 rifle built on the Savage design that shoots really well - at least the .243 I tested did.

The Remington 700 is never a bad choice. I don't own one, but I have an old Mohawk (Model 600) with a similar action, and it is a 40 year old tack-driver.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

My first bolt gun was a new Winchester model 70 (30-06), purchased in 1970. It never received the fond admiration of the pre '64 model 70. In spite of that, it was and is a perfect performer. I had the action glass bedded and the barrel free floated. I gifted it to my father years ago and he in turn gifted it to my son. My son still hunts with it today. 

The newer model 70s have returned to the pre'64 style. If I was buying a rifle today, I would probably buy a new model 70 chambered in either 270 or 7mm-08.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

My first was a Remington 788 in 223, second was a Ruger 77 (post tang safety) all weather canoe paddle stock in 30/06.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TurboHonda said:


> My first bolt gun was a new Winchester model 70, purchased in 1970. It never received the fond admiration of the pre '64 model 70. In spite of that, it was and is a perfect performer. I had the action glass bedded and the barrel free floated. I gifted it to my father years ago and he in turn gifted it to my son. My son still hunts with it today.
> 
> The newer model 70s have returned to the pre'64 style. If I was buying a rifle today, I would probably buy a new model 70 chambered in either 270 or 7mm-08.


I've got a '64 Model 70 in .30-06 that is a great rifle, despite the derision from the pre '64 purists. I load my own ammo for it and it shoots MOA. Looks like a brand new rifle and I've never failed to make a one-shot kill with it. It is as good as a Remington 700, any way you slice it.


----------

